# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Voet slaapt? en doof gevoel

## rafaelo

hier boven staat ook een van mij maar er zit dus vocht in me voeten soms teekt het maar de huis arts wist niet wat het was dat kan toch niet goed zijn of wel net ook weer zat voor de tv sliep me voet zo erg dat ie gwoon dik was

----------

